# Arten sight



## Jelys

Hello from Norway

I am new to this forum, having decided to start with archery as an old man.
In building a recurve bow from new and second hand parts, I have obtained an Arten Summit II sight.
It lookes to be in good shape and I like the design. Unfortunately there is one part missing; the locking screw for the quick release sight block arm. I think this part is important for the sight block not to move when shooting. Just wonder if it is possible to get hold of this part or is a similar screw from another manufacturer compatible. I have contacted Eastcote House in Scotland whom I understand took over the spare parts when Arten closed down. Still no answer though. It is of course possible to find a standard screw with the right treads, but I would like to see what the original looks like.
Anyone having a summit II in parts or complete for sale, I am interested.
I know quite a few of you will advise me to get hold of another sight and I like the Shibuya RX-10 or Dual Click which seems to be of the same basic design as the Summit II, but from my enginerring point of view I quite like the Arten sight and would like to give it a try before choosing something else.

Jan Erik


----------



## Tim Roberts

Jan.


----------



## Neophyte2

Jelys said:


> Hello from Norway
> 
> I am new to this forum, having decided to start with archery as an old man.
> In building a recurve bow from new and second hand parts, I have obtained an Arten Summit II sight.
> It lookes to be in good shape and I like the design. Unfortunately there is one part missing; the locking screw for the quick release sight block arm. I think this part is important for the sight block not to move when shooting. Just wonder if it is possible to get hold of this part or is a similar screw from another manufacturer compatible. I have contacted Eastcote House in Scotland whom I understand took over the spare parts when Arten closed down. Still no answer though. It is of course possible to find a standard screw with the right treads, but I would like to see what the original looks like.
> Anyone having a summit II in parts or complete for sale, I am interested.
> I know quite a few of you will advise me to get hold of another sight and I like the Shibuya RX-10 or Dual Click which seems to be of the same basic design as the Summit II, but from my enginerring point of view I quite like the Arten sight and would like to give it a try before choosing something else.
> 
> Jan Erik


Jan, greetings. Found this on ebay: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/sis.html;...ry Sight Arten Summit II&_itemId=160502897555


----------



## Dthbyhoyt




----------

